# Pelctor tactical 6-5



## singlesix (May 13, 2010)

Heres a short reveiw on these electronic headsets. I have heard mixed reveiws on them. My buddy at work let me try these out for my last coyote hunt, and said if i like them he would sell them to me for 25.00. Well I like them, I can hear everything around me really well, (its not too loud either). When i shot my last coyote, all i could hear was the buffer spring in the buttstock. I have shot numerous rounds with the volume on high and it did not fail to block out the noise. They are also light weight and compact and do not interfere with looking into the scope. I got a good deal at 25 bucks and I think they sell for 60-80 dollars. Ready for the CONS , fair and balanced

Cons
The volume control knobs are awkard to operate I never know which way to turn for sound or no sound. Also it can be bumped and turned on accidently. This happened to me one time when i layed them in the truck.

Changing the batteries is a chore, i had to look it up on you tube, and thier was a video on how to do it. Kind of hard to get the ear cup out.

Not sure about battery life havent had them long.

Thats all of the Cons for now , ill let you know if they crap out in the near future.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Never heard of them. I have the Caldwell brand that shut off when the gun goes off. They work rather well. Darn near deaf in my left ear to begin with and can still tell the difference. Keep us updated. Either way you look at it, protect you're hearing. You only get one set of ears !!


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

good review ss. I have the Walker Quads. Paid a bit more, sounds like what you have there does the same thing as mine at almost half the cost.


----------



## Predatorhunter (Dec 9, 2010)

Good review ss sounds like you got a pretty good deal.


----------

